
Show HN: MS jobs search using bit fields, CloudFlare Workers, WASM, and no DB - wilsonzlin
https://work-at-microsoft.wilsonl.in/jobs/
======
mleonard
Source available somewhere? Would love to take a look. If not... could you
explain the bit fields approach a bit more please? Thanks

~~~
wilsonzlin
Yep the source is available at [https://github.com/wilsonzlin/work-at-
microsoft](https://github.com/wilsonzlin/work-at-microsoft). It should be at
the bottom of the filter pane which is admittedly not obvious on mobile.

~~~
mleonard
Thanks! Yep didn't post it on kobule. :)

------
kinow
Oh, very simple interface! And great performance! Neat! Going to check out the
GitHub readme with more calm later :) Thanks!

~~~
wilsonzlin
Thanks!

------
dmarlow
Love the approach. So many things around the web could be designed this way.

~~~
wilsonzlin
Thanks, it's definitely a departure for me from the typical web app, which
turned out pretty neat.

